# New wood flooring



## javan (Jun 9, 2008)

Looks very nice!


----------



## EdinDesign (Jul 29, 2008)

Great job ACobra!


----------



## ACobra289 (May 25, 2007)

Thanks everyone. 

Contour, the stairs were not a kit. Bruce sells a stair nose piece that matches the flooring. Then I just used pieces of the regular flooring on the rest of the stair tread. The risers are poplar.


----------



## comp (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Looks beautiful!


----------



## brendan1 (Oct 7, 2008)

*brendan*

The first class job 
go to wood4stairs.com you can buy a prefinished stair kit great for cover your stairs:thumbup:


----------



## shumakerscott (Jan 11, 2008)

*Moderators Help*

Moderators need to get rid of the previous post. Some spam has snuck in. Don't follow the links of the pretty young princess. She will lead you to trouble! Dorf Dude


----------

